# Indonesia: Dutch sorry for independence war ‘extreme violence’



## Indos

The Dutch Prime Minister has apologised to Indonesia for what is described as 'systematic and widespread extreme violence' against civilians used by the Dutch army during Indonesia's War of Independence. Mark Rutte says the government takes responsibility for the war crimes committed in the former colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## kris

Indos said:


> The Dutch Prime Minister has apologised to Indonesia for what is described as 'systematic and widespread extreme violence' against civilians used by the Dutch army during Indonesia's War of Independence. Mark Rutte says the government takes responsibility for the war crimes committed in the former colony.


Good atleast they are humble in accepting their past mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Not only Dutch, in the beginning of war, it was British soldiers that take a lead to attack Indonesia with planes, frigates, and troops with their military equipments ( tanks and others)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

kris said:


> Good atleast they are humble in accepting their past mistakes


Admit mistake is one thing. What kind of compensation do they suggest?

US also admit killing of Iraqi civilian but those blackwater murderer none of them are hanged. Wipe out a whole family and jailed for 2 years and walk free...









Shock And Dismay After Trump Pardons Blackwater Guards Who Killed 14 Iraqi Civilians


"We were surprised that the American president issued a decision to pardon these criminals, murderers and thugs," says an Iraqi man who was shot in the 2007 massacre at Baghdad's Nisour Square.




www.npr.org





Australian elite forces killed Afghanistan while none of them are trial or punish so far... What is the point of admit mistakes? Typical tactics by western imperialism.









'I Remember Them Screaming': Afghans Detail Alleged Killings By Australian Military


Afghans are coming forward to describe past alleged killings by Australian forces, as the Australian government launches investigations into its troops' suspected war crimes in Afghanistan.




www.npr.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

General Sudirman, Indonesian first Armed Force Chief. Mostly what he did was insurgency war







Sudirman become the name of Jakarta famous street in the heart of Jakarta business district, General Sudirman Street.

Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD)






General Sudirman statue inside Japan Defense Ministry Complex






Sudirman​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

General of the Army Raden *Sudirman* (Old Spelling: *Soedirman*; 24 January 1916[a] – 29 January 1950) was a high-ranking Indonesian military officer during the Indonesian National Revolution. The first commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces, he continues to be widely respected in the country.

Born in Purbalingga, Dutch East Indies, Sudirman moved to Cilacap in 1916 and was raised by his uncle. A diligent student at a Muhammadiyah-run school, he became respected within the community for his devotion to Islam.

After dropping out of teacher's college, in 1936 he began working as a teacher, and later headmaster, at a Muhammadiyah-run elementary school. After the Japanese occupied the Indies in 1942, Sudirman continued to teach, before joining the Japanese-sponsored Defenders of the Homeland as a battalion commander in Banyumas in 1944. In this position he put down a rebellion by his fellow soldiers, but was later interned in Bogor.

After Indonesia proclaimed its independence on 17 August 1945, Sudirman led a break-out then went to Jakarta to meet President Sukarno. Tasked with overseeing the surrender of Japanese soldiers in Banyumas, he established a division of the People's Safety Body there. On 12 November 1945, at an election to decide the military's commander-in-chief in Yogyakarta, Sudirman was chosen over Oerip Soemohardjo in a close vote. While waiting to be confirmed, Sudirman ordered an assault on British and Dutch forces in Ambarawa. The ensuing battle and British withdrawal strengthened Sudirman's popular support, and he was ultimately confirmed on 18 December.









Sudirman - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





---------------------------------------------------------





*Muhammadiyah* (Arabic: محمدية, followers of Muhammad); also known as the *Muhammadiyah Society* (Indonesian: _Persyarikatan Muhammadiyah_) is a major Islamic non-governmental organization in Indonesia.[2] The organization was founded in 1912 by Ahmad Dahlan in the city of Yogyakarta as a reformist socioreligious movement, advocating _ijtihad_ - individual interpretation of _Qur'an_ and _Sunnah_, as opposed to _Taqlid_ - conformity to the traditional interpretations propounded by the _ulama_.[3] It played an important role in the expansion of Salafism in Indonesia.[4]

Since its establishment, Muhammadiyah has adopted a reformist platform mixing religious and secular education,[5] primarily as a way to promote the upward mobility of Muslims toward a 'modern' community and to purify Indonesian Islam of local syncretic practices.[5] It continues to support local culture and promote religious tolerance in Indonesia, while a few of its higher education institutions are attended mostly by non-Muslims, especially in East Nusa Tenggara and Papua provinces. The group also runs a large chain of charity hospitals,[2] and operated 128 universities as of the late 1990s.[6]

In 2008, Muhammadiyah was considered the second largest Islamic organization in Indonesia with 29 million members.[3] Although Muhammadiyah leaders and members are often actively involved in shaping the politics in Indonesia, Muhammadiyah is not a political party. It has devoted itself to social and educational activities.









Muhammadiyah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Example of University under Muhammadiyah


----------



## Indos




----------



## khansaheeb

kris said:


> Good atleast they are humble in accepting their past mistakes


They should also apologise for their actions in Bosnia if they have an ounce of decency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

kris said:


> Good atleast they are humble in accepting their past mistakes



Yup, admitting the mistakes of committing "extreme" violence against civilians during Indonesia's war of Independence


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Reparations!
As in transfer of wealth, technology and infrastructure...

Transfer of knowledge and key technologies to uplift the masses achieve parity(with Dutch themselves) in coming generations.


----------



## Indos

Call for Jihad against British and Dutch present in Indonesia

Bung Tomo, Indonesian War of Independence Hero

English translation


----------



## samv

What about an apology to Sri Lanka as well


----------



## EAGLE777

Good job by PM Mark Rutte 👍


----------



## Indos

samv said:


> What about an apology to Sri Lanka as well



I dont know that Srilanka was Dutch colony as well


----------

